# Sometimes we just need a hug, a shoulder to lean on.



## Blessed (Yesterday at 7:02 PM)

Not feeling so good tonight.  Temps are colder, I have had dinner and watching TV but I just can't shake that feeling.  You know the ones, where your are snuggled up to the hubs, your S/O, the kids, all together under a throw.  The coffee table is filled with a big bowl of popcorn, chips and dips, a tray with fruit, cheese, crackers, veggies and sweets.  

Those nights, for me, are gone.  Even when I felt bad they were looked forward to.  Now, older and alone, the like of comfort of those old days brings me to my knees, makes me feel so much worse.  Does anyone else alone suffer from what I call "days gone by syndrome"?


----------



## Gaer (Yesterday at 7:19 PM)

There are widows and widowers on this forum.  I know exactly what you are feeling.  So do many others.
To those who are still with their loved one, OH!  How I  wish I make you realize how precious every moment with 
him is!  Someday you will look over at the chair where he used to sit and cuss at the news, and he won't
be there.  I want to tell everyone to go cover your loved one with kisses!  
Guess we have to look at this as a growth period for ourselves.  But, @Blessed, I know sometimes it hurts.
Wish I could say something profound to help you but . . . . . .


----------



## PamfromTx (Yesterday at 7:21 PM)




----------



## Myrtle (Yesterday at 7:27 PM)

Blessed said:


> Not feeling so good tonight.  Temps are colder, I have had dinner and watching TV but I just can't shake that feeling.  You know the ones, where your are snuggled up to the hubs, your S/O, the kids, all together under a throw.  The coffee table is filled with a big bowl of popcorn, chips and dips, a tray with fruit, cheese, crackers, veggies and sweets.
> 
> Those nights, for me, are gone.  Even when I felt bad they were looked forward to.  Now, older and alone, the like of comfort of those old days brings me to my knees, makes me feel so much worse.  Does anyone else alone suffer from what I call "days gone by syndrome"?


I know, Blessed, I know. Sometimes it’s hard being the last one. Hugs, to you, dear lady.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 7:28 PM)

Gaer said:


> There are widows and widowers on this forum.  I know exactly what you are feeling.  So do many others.
> To those who are still with their loved one, OH!  How I  wish I make you realize how precious every moment with
> him is!  Someday you will look over at the chair where he used to sit and cuss at the news, and he won't
> be there.  I want to tell everyone to go cover your loved one with kisses!
> ...



Yes, there are no words but it gives me peace, comfort, to know I am not the only one that feels this way.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Bless you...  ((hugs))


----------



## SeaBreeze (Yesterday at 8:30 PM)

@Blessed  Sad to hear how you're feeling tonight, will be thinking of you and sending warm loving thoughts your way.  Have a peaceful night and hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

*Even the darkest night, won’t last forever. *​


----------

